# Performance von SubRequests



## Enumerator (13. Mai 2008)

Abend!

Was könnt ihr mir zum Thema SubRequests und Performance sagen - speziell beim Apachen? Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass während eines internen Requests die meisten Phasen übersprungen werden. Doch welche werden denn nun ausgeführt - neben der ResponsePhase? Ausserdem wäre es interessant zu wissen, ob ein SubRequest bei den maximalen Verbindungen mitgezählt wird - auch wenn er nicht in der access.log auftaucht... Und überhaupt: wie sehr zieht so eine Abfrage an der Auslastung?

Gruß
Enum


----------



## Enumerator (13. Mai 2008)

Weis denn keiner Rat? Und wieso ist der Thread denn verschoben worden - ich glaube im Coders Talk wär' er echt besser aufgehoben... ;-)


----------

